
Go-imap, an IMAP4rev1 library in Go - mountainview
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;emersion&#x2F;go-imap
======
mtmail
Missing URL. Probably [https://github.com/emersion/go-
imap](https://github.com/emersion/go-imap)

~~~
mountainview
Ah, yeah. Thanks!

